# وصاية الأهل على البنت فى المجتمع الشرقى !!



## Critic (4 يوليو 2012)

شاب وفتاه , الاتنين* تخطوا سن الرشد* ,أعذبين , الأتنين يعملوا ويعولوا انفسهم , نفس الطبقة الإجتماعية , نفس المستوى العلمى , نفس .....

*الشاب*
بمجرد ما الشاب ابتدى "يعمل" ويعول نفسه , بيكون اتخلص من آخر قيد يربطه بوصاية أهله "المصروف" , بيبقى سيد قراره وحياته تماما
يعنى مثلا
لو الشاب قرر يسافر , او يطلع رحلة , او يتفسح , او يتأخر على البيت , او حتى يهاجر ,يختار شريكة حياته , واحيانا ينفصل عن السكن قبل الزواج , فى اى حالة *مش محتاج مرجعية او موافقة من اهله* , و لو بيبلغ البيت عنده , بيكون اسلوبه خبرى *على سبيل علمهم بالشيئ* "انا هعمل كذا ... " , *مش على سبيل الإستئذان* , تقريبا لا يملكوا ان يرفضوا , لأن دى حياته , فبيحترموا قراراته , وقد ينصحوه ان يعدل على هذا القرار او ذاك , *بدافع الحب والنصح , لا الأمر , وفى النهاية القرار قراره*

*البنت*
بينما البنت (بعيدا عن الحالات الإستثنائية) , مع انها تعمل وتعول نفسها , ويُفترض , اكرر *"يفترض"* انها فى سن الرشد اى انتهى زمن الوصاية , *الا انها لا تملك البت فى اى قرار !! جميع تحركاتها يسبقها إسئذان !*
لو طالعة رحلة مثلا : "ممكن اطلع الرحلة الفلانية ؟" الأب جايز يقبل , وجايز يرفض ! , ولو رفض يبقى الموضوع اتحسم !!
وحدث ولا حرج عن الحالات المأسوية الواقعية :_ الأسرة قررت الهجرة مثلا , موقف البنت , كاره للهجرة بشدة ومتعلقة بأصدقائها , الا ان القرار فى النهاية ليس قرارها ! فتاه فى سن الرشد تُجبر على حياة لم تختارها ! ويُنفذ عليها قرارات لم تتخذها !!_
نفس الأمر على شريك الحياة , لو العريس حلو , والبنت متقبلاه بل وحباه , لكن الأب لسبب او لآخر مش عاجبه ! يبقى الموضوع انتهى (الا ما رحم ربى من الأباء المتفهمين) بيفرضوا ما يعجبهم وما لا يعجبهم على حياة البنت !
لو البنت راسمة خطة لحياتها انها تكمل مستقبلها فى بلد تانى : الأب مش موافق , الموضوع انتهى !!

:download:
قمة القهر ! ألا تتمتع بحرية اتخذا قراراتك الخاصة !!
تحكم فى كل تفاصيل حياتها ,لحد مسموح لها تلبس ايه وممنوع تلبس ايه , تخرج مع مين ومتخرجش مع مين , مواعيد خروجها ورجوعها , تقرير شامل عن الاحداث اليومية ! 

فى حين ان المرأة الغربية بعد الرشد , انسان كامل حر سيد قراره !

طبعا هيقفز علينا الناس تقول "يعنى عايزها تمشى على حل شعرها براحتها" 
*واللى بيقول كدة شخص مفترض ان المرأة كائن ناقص الاخلاق بطبعها , اول ما تديها فرصة للحرية هتمشى فى الحرام , فبيتحكم فيها علشان قال ايه يعرفها الصح من الغلط !!*

:download:
انا شايف ان الظاهرة دى_وان كانت مغلفة بحجة الخوف عليها_ ولكن تحمل فى طياتها اشارة واضحةعلى* إستنقاص عقل المرأة وعدم الثقة فى قرارتها*, وعدم مساوتها مع الرجل , وسلبها اهم حقوقها : حرية اختيار حياتها !

وشايف ان اللى مساعد على كدة هى اعراف المجتمع اللى مخلية الأهل مسئولين ماديا عن البنت فى فى زواجها, وده بيأكد عدم استقلالها , واللى مخليها مش قادرة تعول نفسها فى الزواج , يخليهم يتحكموا فيها براحتهم , ما هو من غيرهم هتتسوح ومش هتلاقى تتجوز , ومستقبلها متعلق عليهم ,يبقى لا تملك الرفض !!!
وفى السياق ده يقول يوسف ادريس :


> كان مفروضاً بعد ثورة السفور وثورة التعليم أن تنشاً ثورة الاستقلال، فهكذا الحال دائماً في المستعمرات، *لا يمكن أن تستقل مستعمرة وهي تعتمد اقتصادياً على مستعمرها.*
> *مادامت هناك تبعية اقتصادية فمن المحتم أن تظل هناك تبعية سياسية* ولقد نشأنا مجتمعاً رجالياً تعتمد المرأة فيه كي تأكل وتلبس وتعيش على الرجل، تماماً كشعب المستعمرة، والغريب أن المرأة تعلمت واشتغلت، *ولكنها ظلت تعتمد اقتصادياً على الرجل*، وأعرف والجميع يعرفون سيدات كن يعملن ولازلن، ولكن ماهيتهن تذهب إلى ملابسهن أو زينتهن ودخل الرجل هو الذي يعول الأسرة، صحيح أن هذا الوضع يتغير، ويتغير بسرعة شديدة، ولكن لا يزال الوضع بشكل عام هو وضع الاعتماد الاقتصادي شبه الكامل على الرجل. والمرأة في القرية تعمل وتفلح الأرض ولكنها عملياً لا تستطيع أن تستقل بزراعة أرض فهي إذن عاملة تابعة، والعاملة في المدينة والطبيبة في المستشفى، والمدرسة في المدرسة تعمل، *ولكنها لا تستطيع أن تستقل بحياة بمفردها، إنها (تساهم) مع العائلة أو مع الزوج، ولكنها ليس لها حق (الاستقلال) التام عن الرجل.*
> *هذا الوضع الاقتصادي استتبعه أوضاع فكرية بحتة منها النظرة إلى المرأة باعتبارها (عيب) أو (عورة)، أو (حريم)، أو كائناً ليس مساوياً بالتأكيد لهذا الكائن الآخر المسمى بالرجل*


*وطبعا البنت لما اتربت على انها غير كاملة الأهلية , لن تخرج للحياة الا بتلك القناعة* , وجايز دلوقت تدخل بنات تستغرب اللى بقوله ,مش قادرين يتقبلوا فكرة انهم يقرروا يعيشوا الحياة اللى يقرروها ,* مش بالذمة دى مآساه !*

بقلمى
ومنتظر ارائكم واختلافاتكم

مواضيع ذات صلة :
مجتمعنا الذكورى الرجعى ..."العنوسة" بين الرجل و المرأة
ضل راجل و لا ضل حيطة​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يوليو 2012)

*ياهلا :t23:
احلى ما فيك يا كوكو دفاعك المستميت عن حقوق المرأة مش فاهمة فيه ايه الاهتمام غير العادى دة بينا ؟؟ ( رفقًا بالقوارير ولا ايه :smile02 )

بغض النظر عن أنى معاك أصلا فى رأيك و بغض النظر عن أنى تزوجت أم لم يحدث هذا هستقل بحياتى بأذن ربنا فور انتهائى من دراستى بالجامعات المصرية ( ادعى بقا انى اخلص بسرعة :smile01 )

من باب المناكفة بقا .. ليه بتقول ان اهتمام العرب ببناتهم ترسبات ثقافة مغلوطة ؟ و ليه بتقول انه شك فى اخلاقها او احساس منهم بانها هتعمل اى حاجة غلط ؟؟ مش وارد زيادة رعاية ؟ يمكن شايفنها جوهرة تستحق الاهتمام و المحافظة عليها .. يمكن شايفنها فى مرتبة أعلى من الرجل لا تستحق التعب و البهدلة اللى الراجل بيبتبهدلها اما بيستقل بحياته .. بيحبو يوفرو حياة اكرم و أمان اكتر ... عمرك شوفت ملكة بتستقل بحياتها و تخدم نفسها و تعيش لوحدها ؟ ولا بتعيش وسط ناس كتير بيوفرولها الامان و الحب و الرعاية و المشورة ؟؟ 

موضوع حلو يا كوكو .. ربنا يخليك لينا يا مُنصف المرأة العربية :t23:*


----------



## Critic (4 يوليو 2012)

> مش وارد زيادة رعاية ؟


لما زيادة الرعاية تكون على حساب التحكم فيكى , يبقى ده نسميه ايه ؟ اكيد عدم احترام لحريتك , ولا انتى ايه رأيك ؟



> عمرك شوفت ملكة بتستقل بحياتها و تخدم نفسها و تعيش لوحدها ؟ ولا بتعيش وسط ناس كتير بيوفرولها الامان و الحب و الرعاية و المشورة ؟؟


عمرى ما شفت ملكة بيفرضوا عليها اختيارتها !
شقاوة , بلاش الكلام اللى البنات بيصبروا بيه نفسهم ده , مش بيأكل عيش , عندك اللى بيدعوا للحجاب والنقاب بيقولوا كلام شبهه , ان المرأة جوهرة الخ , كل ظلم للمراة بيتم تحت كلام شبيه بده !



> حلى ما فيك يا كوكو دفاعك المستميت عن حقوق المرأة مش فاهمة فيه ايه ا


بعاين بنفسى حاجات تحرق الدم ومفيش بنت بتتكلم , انا اللى مستغرب صمتكم !!


----------



## Critic (4 يوليو 2012)

مبقولش تعيش لوحدها , بس تكون سيدة قراها , هى دى رسالة موضوعى


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 يوليو 2012)

*,.
*
كلآم تمآم جداً 
للأسف فى مجتمعنآ آلمرأهـ دآيمــاً كآئن تبعى
سوآء تحت وصآية عآئلتهآ أو فيمآ بعد زوجهآ

وإنت ذكرت آلسبب وهو أعرآف آلمجتمع إللى بتصدر أجيآل بيتبعوآ نفس آلفكرهـ
ومتهيألى آلسبب آلأعم هى مرجعية أغلبية آلمجتمع آلدينية " آلإسلآمية "
وفكرة آلقوآمة آلذكورية و تطويع تفكير آلمرأهـ لمن يعولهآ

آلأدهى بقى إننآ كمسيحين مفيش أى دلآئل دينية بتدل على قوآمة آلرجل وتهميش آلمرأهـ
لكننآ بنتنآقلهآ بدون إدرآكـ
على طريقة " آلكربون " كدهـ 


موضوع جميل .. 
 لكن محتآج وعى عآم للمجتمع بأكملهـ .. لتنفيذهـ

*.،*
​


----------



## Critic (4 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> *
> كلآم تمآم جداً
> للأسف فى مجتمعنآ آلمرأهـ دآيمــاً *كآئن تبعى*
> ...


قولتى كام جملة ينطبق عليهم "ألمُختصر المفيد"
طبعا متفق معاكى جدا , وكان ليا باع طويل مع مواضيع القوامة والاعراف الذكورية الإسلامية
وطبعا الموضوع مش هيتحل ولا حتى فى سنين , دى ثقافة عمرها اجيال , ومتعلقة بمرجعيات دينية , يعنى الموضوع مستحيل حله على مستوى المجتمع بالكامل , لكن فيه امل ان المسيحيين نفسهم يستنيروا شوية ويتخلصوا من العادات الدخيلة ! اتمنى ان ارى اى بوادر للتغير فى جيل احفادى (ان عشت !)
بشكرك جدا على مداخلتك الرائعة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يوليو 2012)

> لما زيادة الرعاية تكون على حساب التحكم فيكى , يبقى ده نسميه ايه ؟ اكيد عدم احترام لحريتك , ولا انتى ايه رأيك ؟



*اولا ركز فى انى اصلا معاك فى الرأى بس بناكف و السلام :nunu0000: انا قولت يخلوها معاهم ماشى .. تاخد رأيهم ماشى .. يتناقشو مفيش مانع .. مجيبتش سيرة التحكم فيها .. الرعاية ليها حدودها .. فلو هى متربية على الحرية اكيد مش اما تكبر هيبدأو التحكم فيها .. و لو هى متربية على مبدأ التحكم .. يبقى لا حياة لمن تنادى و هتقولك الكلمتين اللى انا قولتهوملك فوق !! *



Critic قال:


> مبقولش تعيش لوحدها , بس تكون سيدة قراها , هى دى رسالة موضوعى



*ماشى ما انا فاهمة بس قولت كل الناس هتوافقك مينفعش لازم حد يعترض من مبدأ المعارضة و بس :smile01*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يوليو 2012)

*هدخل مناخيرى فى الموضوع لما افضى *


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يوليو 2012)

> طبعا هيقفز علينا الناس تقول "يعنى عايزها تمشى على حل شعرها براحتها"
> *واللى بيقول كدة شخص مريض الفكر ,  مفترض ان المرأة كائن ناقص الاخلاق بطبعها , اول ما تديها فرصة للحرية  هتمشى فى الحرام , فبيتحكم فيها علشان قال ايه يعرفها الصح من الغلط !!*



هههههههه طلعت مريض الفكر 
مينفعش تحكم على الاخر بكدة  عفوا
اديهم فرصة يشرحوا رايهم زى ما حضرتك بتشرح نقاط موضوعك

+ يا اخى الفاضل حضرتك بتفكر فى الموضوع من جه تانية خالص
ليه متقولش ان التصرفات دى بدافع خوف وقلق على البنت وبالذات فى الايام اللى احنا فيها

+انا مش بقلل من حرية المراة وحقوقها لا ولا بقلل من عقليتها نوووووو
بس هل معنى الحرية تعمل اللى هى عايزاه ومتحترمش عاداتها وتقاليدها واسلوب تربيتها ؟

هو لازم تبقى زى الراجل ؟!!!!

و نقطة الهجرة دى ازاى بنت تسافر لوحدها ؟


----------



## نصر 29 (4 يوليو 2012)

انا معجب بالموضوع جدا .. كان نفسى اقدر ارد فه براحتى لكن للأسف الظاهر جيت متأخر فمش هاقول اللى كنت هاقوله لأن فى ناس شيلت الموضوع للاسلام فهابقى كانى داخل ادافع 

انما دى ظاهره اجتماعيه سببها العادات والتقاليد ولازم تنتهى .. وللعلم حل المشكله دى يكون بالاسلام وليس الاسلام هو سببها لأن كل النصوص الوارده فيها مع المرأه ليست ضدها 

كان نفسى اتكلم براحتى لكن خلاص حاسس ان ايدى تم غلها


----------



## Critic (4 يوليو 2012)

> اولا ركز فى انى اصلا معاك فى الرأى بس بناكف و السلام  انا قولت يخلوها معاهم ماشى .. تاخد رأيهم ماشى .. يتناقشو مفيش مانع .. مجيبتش سيرة التحكم فيها


هههههه طب انا اصلا موضوعى عن التحكم فيها , ازاى يعنى متجيبيش سيرته ؟!
يعنى يا شقاوة لما يكون نفسك تطلعى رحلة , واهلك يقولولك "لأ" علشان خايفين عليكى , ليه مش بيقدروا يقولوا للولد "لأ" فى نفس الحالة ؟ مش خايفيين عليه مثلا ؟! 
وبعدين هل انتى متعرفيش الصح من الغلط ؟! هل مش من حقك تقررى وتتحملى مسئولية قراراتك ؟! يعنى ايه حد يسلبك القدرة على الاختيار والقرار ؟!!!


----------



## تيمو (4 يوليو 2012)

شوف يا كريتيك 

المرأة ظالمة حالها من حالها ، والصراحة مرات بقول : الله لا يردها 

هي الأم ----- الأم هي من تُربي ومن تزرع القيم في نفوس الأولاد والبنات ، التفرقة تبدأ منذ الصغر ، فالأم تفضل تقول لبنتها : عيب ما بصير تلعبي بالسكليت انتي بنت ، ممنوع تلعبي بالشارع انتي بنت ، ممنوع تلبسي شورت انتي بنت ، اغسلي الصحون ، امسحي الغبرة .... إلخ

وبالمقابل، أخوكي ده راجل ، ومسموح له أن يفعل ما يريد ، عيب يرتب غرفته ، عيب يساعد في تنظيف البيت ، عادي يلعب ، وعادي يسهر مع أصحابه .... إلخ

الحق على الأم التي تُنشيء أجيال متربية على القهر ...  هناك مثل يقول بما معناه: اليد التي تهز سرير الأطفال بالشمال تستطيع أن تهز العالم باليمين ، بس للأسف البنت ترضى بدور الضحية ومتقنة هذا الدور وتمارسه بكل رضى ومحبة ، لأنها يبدو أنها تستمتع بهذا الدور: دور الضحية والمقموعة والمقهورة ... ما تلوم المجتمع لأن من يُنشيء المجتمع هو الأم ومن تزرع القيم هي الأم ، لذلك فكل اللوم على المرأة


----------



## Critic (4 يوليو 2012)

> بس هل معنى الحرية تعمل اللى هى عايزاه ومتحترمش عاداتها وتقاليدها واسلوب تربيتها ؟


ادينى مثال طيب عن اى حاجة شبيهه
انا اديت امثلة فى الموضوع
ادينى انت مثال على كلامك علشان اقدر افهمك



> يه متقولش ان التصرفات دى بدافع خوف وقلق على البنت وبالذات فى الايام اللى احنا فيها


ليه مش بنشوف الخوف والتحكمات غير مع البنات ؟! هل ينفع ان الخوف يكون زريعة لسلب البنت حرية اختيارها ؟!
يا استاذى , دى كائن حر , عارف يعنى ايه كائن حر , يعنى مينفعش حد يقولها "اعلمى ومتعمليش" ده مش بيحصل غير فى العالم التالت بس !!



> و نقطة الهجرة دى ازاى بنت تسافر لوحدها ؟


تهاجر لناس تعرفهم هناك , اعرف واحدة نشأت فى اسرة منفتحة , قررت الهجرة لوحدها من غير اهلها , هتعيش شوية مع اختها , لحد ما توفر سكن وظروف كوسة , ايه المشكلة ؟!!البنت راحت وزى الفل ومبسوطة جدا ! هل مش واثقين فيها مثلا ؟! هناك البلاد امان مش زى عندنا , يبقى ايه الحجة ؟!



> هههههههه طلعت مريض الفكر
> مينفعش تحكم على الاخر بكدة عفوا


لا يا اخ ابوتربو متخدش الكلام على نفسك , كلامى عن فئة بتفكر بطريقة معينة ومعتقدش انك منها


----------



## Critic (4 يوليو 2012)

> نا معجب بالموضوع جدا .. كان نفسى اقدر ارد فه براحتى لكن للأسف الظاهر جيت متأخر فمش هاقول اللى كنت هاقوله لأن فى ناس شيلت الموضوع للاسلام فهابقى كانى داخل ادافع
> 
> انما دى ظاهره اجتماعيه سببها العادات والتقاليد ولازم تنتهى .. وللعلم حل المشكله دى يكون بالاسلام وليس الاسلام هو سببها لأن كل النصوص الوارده فيها مع المرأه ليست ضدها
> 
> كان نفسى اتكلم براحتى لكن خلاص حاسس ان ايدى تم غلها


اخ نصر , اتمنى فعلا تشارك,, ولا اغلال ولا حاجة , بس رجاءا ,كمصرى وليس كمسلم , خرج الدين من الموضوع تماما ,وحقك علينا اننا جيبنا سيرة الدين , متقوليش الأسلام قالو لا مقالش والحل بيه ولا مش بيه , كلمنى عن المجتمع والانسانية والاعراف كله خارج اطار الدين , ممكن ؟


----------



## Critic (4 يوليو 2012)

MeToo قال:


> شوف يا كريتيك
> 
> المرأة ظالمة حالها من حالها ، والصراحة مرات بقول : الله لا يردها
> 
> ...


انت معاك طبعا وكلامك فيه حقايق كتير
بس انا مش قادر ارمى اللوم على الأم فقط , ما هو الأعراف "الذكورية" تم فرضها على الأم ايضا , ومكنش مصدر الأعراف دى "نساء" بل عقليات رجالية , اينعم صارت المرأة مقتنعة بيها لحد "الماسوشية" لكن ده لا يرفع المسئولية عن تمويل الرجل للأعراف دى 
بشكرك جدا لمشاركتك الايجابية


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> يعنى يا شقاوة لما يكون نفسك تطلعى رحلة , واهلك يقولولك "لأ" علشان خايفين عليكى , ليه مش بيقدروا يقولوا للولد "لأ" فى نفس الحالة ؟ مش خايفيين عليه مثلا ؟!



*لا انت متعرفش اهلى  دول جبابرة بيقولو لأ لبنات و ولاد .. كبار صغيرين مبيفرقوش عندى .. القرار بيمشى على الكل :smile01 *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 يوليو 2012)

اولا انا بشكرك لان فكره الموضوع عجبتني جداااااااا

ثانيا انا مش ليا دعوه بالاديان
انا هتكلم كلام عادي لان انا بمر طبعا بالكلام دا فهتكلم
عادي بعيد عن الاديان 

مالازم نستأذن في كل حاجه 
بس لعلمك غلطت البنت هي الغلطه الاوله والاخيره  لكن الولد عادي يغلط مره وعشره
ودا اللي عمله مجتمعنا الشرقي
ودا اللي بيدي الاهل باانهم يتحكموا في البنت والولد براحته عادي 
لانه مش هيخسر حاجه طبعاااا
في حكايه العريس دي حتي لوكانت البنت مقتنعه بيه وعجبها اووي
لازم رأي الاهل يمشي لانهم عندهم خبره كبيره عن البنت 
فلازم اسمع كلامهم 
وموضوع بلد تاني دي ممكن الولد اه لكن البنت لاطبعا 
لانها هتكون عرضه لاي حاجه مش كويسه 
اما عن الخروج والدخول مع مين وامتي 
دا لازم طبعا لان الاب والام بيكون خايفين علي سمعت بنتهم
والسبب مجتمعنا هو اللي فرق بين البنت والولد واللي جه علي البنت طبعاااااااااا
انا كنت من فتره كدا حسيت ان مش حاسه باي حريه خالص 
غير الولد وكان معصبني جدااا الموضوع دا
بس بصراحه مع الايام عرفت ان اللي كنت حاطه في بالي عدم استقلال وحريه من اهلي 
لان عرفت ان ده خوف عليا وحب ليا مش عدم حريه 
لالا دا رأيئ المتواضع
تقبل مروري 

وبحييك علي الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## نصر 29 (4 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> اخ نصر , اتمنى فعلا تشارك,, ولا اغلال ولا حاجة , بس رجاءا ,كمصرى وليس كمسلم , خرج الدين من الموضوع تماما ,وحقك علينا اننا جيبنا سيرة الدين , متقوليش الأسلام قالو لا مقالش والحل بيه ولا مش بيه , كلمنى عن المجتمع والانسانية والاعراف كله خارج اطار الدين , ممكن ؟




يعنى انت بعد ما لبستها للدين مش عايزنى اجيب سيرة الدين خلينا ناخد لمحات مش عشان انتوا جيبتوا سرته لا لانه بيستخدم بطريق الخطأ فعلا لترسيخ افكار غلط زى دى وهى مفاهيم عامه هتلاقيها فى اى دين 

يعنى  يقولك ايه  ارضى امك وابوك عشان ربنا يرضى عنك سواء كنت ولد او بنت .. محدش بيسأل نفسه بقى هو ايه الرضى اللى ارضيه لامى و ابويا عشان ربنا يرضى عنى 

 هل اكفر  اذا كان ده يرضيهم ... او اسرق عشان ارضيهم او اكل حقوق الناس عشان ارضيهم او اضيع حقوقى انا عشان ارضيهم ... يبقى انا ارضيهم فى حالة ان رضاهم لا يتعارض مع حقوق ربنا ولا يتعارض مع حقوق الناس ولا يتعارض مع حقوق 

تانى شىء ان الاباء والامهات بيتعاملوا فى كتير من الاحيان من منطلق انت ابنى او انتى بنتى يبقى انت ملكى اعمل فيك او فيكى اللى انا عاوزه .. لأن الموضوع مش بس فى البنات فى كتير من الحالات فيها تحكم بالشباب من الاهل 

انا مره فى موقف لا انساه وبعتبره اغرب سبب رفض زواج فى الدنيا .. فى اتنين معارفى كانوا عايزين يرتبطوا الشاب راح اتقدم رفضوه وهو شخص كويس المهم لمعرفتى بالاسرتين اصحابنا الولد والبنت كلمونى عشان اساعد يعنى روحت لمامتها المهم باختصار بعد كلام كتير هى رافضه بردو ومقالتش سبب واحد للرفض فقولتلها طب قوللى عيب واحد فيه على الاقل اقتنع تخيل قالتلى ايه 

قالتلى مش شرط يكون فيه عيب عشان يترفض !!!! ... طبعا الرد كان على لسانى لكن الذوق والادب منعونى 

فاحنا كتير بنبقى امام عقد نفسيه عقدة التحكم من اجل التحكم ليس الا انا بعتبرها ان جيل بيجيب امراض نفسيه للجيل اللى بعده هما اهاليهم عملت فيهم كده وبالتالى تفريغ الكبت بيكون لما بيكونوا فى نفس الموقف لكن هما اللى اولياء امور 

طبعا ده كله بيحصل احيانا تحت دعاوى ان البنت لازم ترضخ والا هاتغضب ربنا لانها هاتغضب اهلها واذا منفعتش دى يبقى تحت مسمى ( العيب ) 

والموضوع لا له اصل فى الدين ولا حاجه بل بالعكس العكس هو الصحيح والانتصار لرغبة البنت امام رغبة الاهل وردت عن النبى عليه الصلاه والسلام  والسيره هناك عديد من الحالات نجد نساء تسافر بمفردها 

فالحريات للبنت ناهيك عن الولد عندنا كل مقوماتها انها تتحقق ( الحق - المنطق - الدين ) 
لكن مش بتتحقق والسبب فى عدم تحقيقها فينا احنا كجيل .. تخيل الناس خرجت فى مظاهرات وماتت عشان تاكل .. واعمل ايه بالاكل وانا مش حر ... الاولى من المظاهرات عشان نعدل نظام سياسى ان تكون فى مظاهرات عشان القييم نفسها الحق و العدل و قيمة الانسان 

وانا من زمان متأكد من جوايا اننا بلاد متخلفه مش عشان مش عارفين نبنى مصانع ونخترع تكنولوجيا لا عشان احنا ماشيين الطريق بالعكس عايز مجتمع اسير ومريض نفسى ينتج ما هو مش هاينتج الا اذا حس انه انسان فى كل شىء ده غير ان زيجات كتير دلوقتى بتكون فاشله

ولذلك فى الغرب نجحوا لأنهم جعلوا الحريات الشخصيه مطلقه اى نعم بنختلف مع حدود الحريه بتاعتهم لكن لو فرضنا ان  شعوبهم منفلته فهو منفلت بس حاسس انه حر ودى تفرق كتير.. فانتجوا انما احنا الشعب كله فى قمقم بالنسبه لحرياته الشخصيه وعلى رأس المجتمع طبعا البنت


----------



## Critic (5 يوليو 2012)

اخ نصر
حقيقى متوقعتش مشاركتك تكون رائعة ومنفتحة كدة
بشكرك جدا , ومتفق معاك فى كل كلامك
ودرة كلامك :


> فهو منفلت ب*س حاسس انه حر ودى تفرق كتير..* فانتجوا انما احنا الشعب كله فى قمقم بالنسبه لحرياته الشخصيه وعلى رأس المجتمع طبعا البنت


----------



## Critic (5 يوليو 2012)

> بس بصراحه مع الايام عرفت ان اللي كنت حاطه في بالي عدم استقلال وحريه من اهلي
> لان عرفت ان ده خوف عليا وحب ليا مش عدم حريه


بصى يا بنت الكنيسة
اولا بشكرك جدا على ردك , وهو مش متواضع ولا حاجة انت رأيك ليه كامل الإحترام والتقدير
محدش يقدر ينكر ان ده حب وخوف عليكى , طبعا , بس محدش برضو ينكر ان ده تحكم فيكى بدعوى الخوف عليكى ! يعنى عندنا تعارض ما بين "حريتك" و "خوفهم عليكى" , وهما قرروا يكون "خوفهم عليكى" على حساب "حريتك" ! يعنى حتى مش انتى اللى قررتى القرار ده !!

هديكى مثال
*افترضى ان شاب عمره 25 سنة , قرر يطلع خلوة مع اصحابه اسبوع
فحضر نفسه والدنيا واتفق خلاص مع اصحابه , وجه ليلتها قالهم فى البيت : يا جماعة انا طالع خلوة اسبوع بكرة تبع الكنيسة , تصبحوا على خيييييييييير
قال ابوه قاله : استنى استنى رايح فين ! , مفيش خلوات علشان انت مبلغتناش قبلها بكام يوم ! , والمفروض الأول تقولى مين طالع معاك واشوف ينفع تروح معاهم ولا لأ 
ارجوكى تخيلى معايا رد الشاب هيكون ايه ؟؟؟؟؟
منتظر ردك , وبعدها نكمل

اتمنى اى شاب بشنبات يدخل يقولى لو اتحط فى الموقف ده هيكون رده ايه (معلش انا عارف انه موقف مش بيحصل مع سعاتدك بس تخيل يعنى)*


----------



## زهرة الصخر (5 يوليو 2012)

*فكر مجتمع اكتر منه فكر افراد*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> *نفس الأمر على شريك الحياة , لو العريس حلو , والبنت متقبلاه بل وحباه , لكن الأب لسبب او لآخر مش عاجبه ! يبقى الموضوع انتهى (الا ما رحم ربى من الأباء المتفهمين) بيفرضوا ما يعجبهم وما لا يعجبهم على حياة البنت !*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141062​​​


​*الموضوع اتملى مشاركات وكلها جميلة قطعاً ..*
*هقف انا هنا بقى ...يعنى أية العريس حلو ؟؟*
*بص ياسيدى ...فى الموضوع دة بقى نظرة الأب تختلف تماماً ونهائياً عن نظرة البنت أو حتى نظرة الأم*
*الأب بيبقى له معايير تانية خالص ..بغض النظر عن حلوية العريس أو مواصفاته ..*
*ممكن تلاقى عريس غنى وعنده فيلا وعربية ومستوفى الأشياء*
*الأب هنا مش بيبص على الحركات دى ( ممكن الأم أو البنت ) آآه معاك*
*الأب لأ ..الأب بيبص على اللى جاى ..المستقبل يعنى هيبقى شكله أية ؟*
*مافيش أب  بيكره ان أولاده يكونوا أحسن ناس فى الدنيا ..*
*لكن معايير الخبرة وتجارب الحياة هنا هى اللى بتفرض نفسها ...*
*مستعد أحط لك أمثلة حدثت بالفعل ..كان فيها قرار الأب بالرفض هو عين العقل والرؤية والروية *​


----------



## white.angel (5 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/CENTER]
> *الموضوع اتملى مشاركات وكلها جميلة قطعاً ..*
> *هقف انا هنا بقى ...يعنى أية العريس حلو ؟؟*
> *بص ياسيدى ...فى الموضوع دة بقى نظرة الأب تختلف تماماً ونهائياً عن نظرة البنت أو حتى نظرة الأم*
> ...


*كلامك منطقى وانا موافقه عليه جداً *
*لان معظم الشباب بتبقى نظرتهم ضيقه *
*ولكن .... لو بنتك شخصيه ناضجه وانت مؤمن بنضوجها*
*واختياراتها ممتازه ... وانت اصدرت قرار الرفض*
*لو قرارك لم يخضع للمناقشه والبحث ... هيترفض ...!!! *
*ولا انت تقصد ان قرار الرفض فعلاً هيكون بالاقناع والمناقشه ..؟؟ **

**** ** ***​*كريتيك بالنسبه للتوبيك حلو ... بس ماينفعش تطرحه ... ليه بقى
لان الربيع العربى مؤمن بأن الانثى ناقصة عقل ودين ... فلازم يبقى فى وصايه عليها ... وعلى فكره انا مقصدتش اتكلم من منطلق دينى ... بس كثقافه .. عند الاقباط والمسلمين ... متطبقه ... لان لو البنت زى الولد مش هيتم التحكم فيها .... انما لان البنت ادنى من الولد ... فالمجتمع مسيطر عليها بقبضة من حديد
*​


----------



## Critic (5 يوليو 2012)

بص يا عبود
متختلفناش ان كل الاهالى عايزة الخير لولادها
فيه فرق انى بتكلم عن حد تحت سن الرشد , وحد فوقه 
فارجو تفهمنى , يعنى ايه انسان راشد ناضج ومستقل , ابوه او اى شخص ما , ياخد قرار نيابة عنه ؟! 
فهمنى يعنى مش قادر استوعب !!
ما يجيى يعيش مكانها احسن !!

رغبته انه يكون لها الخير , مينفعش تخليه يلغى ارادتها ورغبتها (حتى لو كانت رغبة غلط) 
*ده ربنا نفسه مدينا الحرية نعمل اللى احنا عازيينه حتى لو غلط , فبتاع ايه الأهل يتحكموا فيها وهى ناضجة ؟!!*


----------



## Critic (5 يوليو 2012)

> واختياراتها ممتازه ... وانت اصدرت قرار الرفض
> لو قرارك لم يخضع للمناقشه والبحث ... هيترفض ...!!!


يا امى المبدأ نفسه مرفوض !
مش مُفترض انه يملك انه يقررلها اساسا !
يقدر اى اب يقرر لأبنه الراجل يعمل ايه ؟!
احنا علشان فى مجتمع كل حاجة فيه غلط فده بيحصل , لكن لو احنا ماشيين صح هيكون القرار قرارها هى , مع نصايح الأهل , اللى قد تاخد بيها او متاخدش , دى انسانة كاملة وناضجة ومؤهلة انها تختار حياتها بنفسها !



> كريتيك بالنسبه للتوبيك حلو ... بس ماينفعش تطرحه ... ليه بقى
> لان الربيع العربى مؤمن بأن الانثى ناقصة عقل ودين ... فلازم يبقى فى وصايه عليها ... وعلى فكره انا مقصدتش اتكلم من منطلق دينى ... بس كثقافه .. عند الاقباط والمسلمين ... متطبقه ..


انا معاكى
بس مينفعش نفضل اكتين ونقول هى الثقافة والعادات كدة , اومال هنتغير ونتقدم امتى يعنى !!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> فارجو تفهمنى , يعنى ايه انسان راشد ناضج ومستقل , ابوه او اى شخص ما , ياخد قرار نيابة عنه ؟!
> فهمنى يعنى مش قادر استوعب !!
> ما يجيى يعيش مكانها احسن !!
> *؟!!*


* لأ ..هو مش بياخد قرار نيابة عنها ...*
*لأن قرار الزواج بيبقى أرتباط بين عائلتين ..اذن هو داخل المعمة ...أنا رافض ..وليا أسبابى ..والأسباب دى معلنة *
*مش مستخبية *
*هنا بأعطى النصيحة واقول دة ( لأ ) ...*
*عشان مايجيش فى يوم تقول انت مش نصحتنى ..مش قلت لى*
*ياريتك كنت قلت لأ من الأول ..اية اللى خلاك توافق عليه*
*وهكذا ......*
*



ده ربنا نفسه مدينا الحرية نعمل اللى احنا عازيينه حتى لو غلط , فبتاع ايه الأهل يتحكموا فيها وهى ناضجة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 دة مش تحكم ..دة فرض سيطرة بس ..هههههههههه*
*كونك تراه تحكم هو دة بداية رفض السماع للرأى الآخر*
*الذى غالباً ما يكون صحيحاً ..*
*عندى أمثلة حقيقية من الحياة ...ستات قالت فى يوم *
*ياريتنى كنت سمعت كلام أبويا ...لو رجع من تربته هوطى أبوس " رجله " واقوله سامحنى*
*كان عندك حق*


----------



## white.angel (5 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> يا امى المبدأ نفسه مرفوض !
> مش مُفترض انه يملك انه يقررلها اساسا !
> يقدر اى اب يقرر لأبنه الراجل يعمل ايه ؟!
> احنا علشان فى مجتمع كل حاجة فيه غلط فده بيحصل , لكن لو احنا ماشيين صح هيكون القرار قرارها هى , مع نصايح الأهل , اللى قد تاخد بيها او متاخدش , دى انسانة كاملة وناضجة ومؤهلة انها تختار حياتها بنفسها !


* اها ماهو دة قصدى ... 
يعنى يقولها انا مش موافق مثلاً ... لان الولد فى كزا ...
 او انا عرفت انه كزا ... 
ويناقشها ويا تقنعه ... يأما يقنعها ...
انما لو الرفض اللى انت بتحكى عنه فى موضوعك ... 
انا قلت ان رفضه هيترفض ... *​ 



> انا معاكى
> بس مينفعش نفضل اكتين ونقول هى الثقافة والعادات كدة , اومال هنتغير ونتقدم امتى يعنى !!


*هتعالج ايه ولا ايه ولا ايه ولا ايه ...
وهتعالجه من منطلق ايه ... ماهو الثقافه ناشئه من الدين ...
هتلغى الدين ... ؟؟
وتاخد كام سه تغيره ... وهتقنع كام عقل ... 
هو الحل ... ان كل واحد يبدأ بنفسه ...
 واشكر ربنا ان اهلى منفتحين اخر حاجة ...

افتكر لما كنت بعمل تنسيق الكليات من كام سنه ... 
فضلت اكتب كل كلية انا عايزاها .. لحد اقليم جنوب الوادى .. 
وقولت اخليهم يطلعوا عليه فى البيت قبل ما ابعته ... وتوقعت انى هواجه ثوره ... 
لانى كتبت اسكندريه والمنصوره والسويس وسوهاج واسيوط ...
 والله اعلم ممكن يجيلى ايه ... 
ولكن فوجئت انهم قالولى زى الفل .... اتكلى عالله وابعتى ...
 ويارب يجيلك فى السودان ... 
اذا كان مقتنعه بقرارك واحنا بنثق فيك وهتتحملى المسئوليه ... 
مفيش مشكله ... 

اهو دة موقف من بيتى نفسه ... لو كل بيت فكر كدة ... 
الجيل هيطلع متحمل المسئوليه جداً ... لانه لو فشل فى قرار ... 
مش هيلاقى شماعه يعلق عليها ... 

بس هتقول لمين ...!!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يوليو 2012)

نفسى اكمل مناقشة من امبارح فى الموضوع دة بس حاسس بزحمة كدة ههههههههههههه


----------



## Critic (5 يوليو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> نفسى اكمل مناقشة من امبارح فى الموضوع دة بس حاسس بزحمة كدة ههههههههههههه


لا لا سمى كدة وخد نفسك واتكل على الله :99:


----------



## Critic (5 يوليو 2012)

> انما لو الرفض اللى انت بتحكى عنه فى موضوعك ...
> *انا قلت ان رفضه هيترفض *...


ده علشان انتى من المحظوظين اللى نشأوا فى اسرة مسنيرة
الباقى بقى معنهمش ال option ده


----------



## Critic (5 يوليو 2012)

عايز اى حد يرد عليا :




> افترض ان شاب عمره 25 سنة , قرر يطلع خلوة مع اصحابه اسبوع
> فحضر نفسه والدنيا واتفق خلاص مع اصحابه , وجه ليلتها قالهم فى البيت : يا جماعة انا طالع خلوة اسبوع بكرة تبع الكنيسة , تصبحوا على خيييييييييير
> قال ابوه قاله : استنى استنى رايح فين ! , مفيش خلوات علشان انت مبلغتناش قبلها بكام يوم ! , والمفروض الأول تقولى مين طالع معاك واشوف ينفع تروح معاهم ولا لأ
> رد الشاب هيكون ايه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## white.angel (5 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> عايز اى حد يرد عليا :
> افترض ان شاب عمره 25 سنة , قرر يطلع خلوة مع اصحابه اسبوع
> فحضر نفسه والدنيا واتفق خلاص مع اصحابه , وجه ليلتها قالهم فى البيت : يا جماعة انا طالع خلوة اسبوع بكرة تبع الكنيسة , تصبحوا على خيييييييييير
> قال ابوه قاله : استنى استنى رايح فين ! , مفيش خلوات علشان انت مبلغتناش قبلها بكام يوم ! , والمفروض الأول تقولى مين طالع معاك واشوف ينفع تروح معاهم ولا لأ
> رد الشاب هيكون ايه ؟؟؟؟


*لو انا ولد .... هقوله بالحرف :*
*لا ماهى الخلوه الانكل عندنا مطلبش فيها امضة ولى الامر بالموافقه ... اشوفكم بعد اسبوع :vava:*
*هههههههههه*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> عايز اى حد يرد عليا :


*أشمعنى خلوة يعنى ؟؟*
*ماتخليها أى رحلة ...عموماً اية اللى يمنع ان الشاب دة يبلغ والده قبلها بيوم ؟؟*
*أية عايز يكبر يعنى والا عايز أية بالظبط ؟؟*
*طيب ما أنا اهوه راجل طول بعرض وماليش حد هيراجعنى*
*لكن قبل ما أسافر باقول للى هيخصنى أنا مسافر يوم كذا*
*ودة سفر شغل كمان ...مش بستأذن من حد*
*لكن الأصول والأحترام للغير بتفرض عليا دة !!!*
*غير كدة مافيش أحترام ولا تقدير للى فى البيت *
*هيخس عليه أية يعنى لما يقول ؟؟*


----------



## Critic (5 يوليو 2012)

يا سيدى نسى يقول , امسحها فيا انا
بلاش , افرض راح قاله قبلها بكام يوم , وقاله لأ مش هينفع علشان ...اى حاجة فى الدنيا !
انت فاهم انا بسأل السؤال ليه ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> يا سيدى نسى يقول , امسحها فيا انا
> ؟


*لأ مش همسحها فيك ..همسحها فى الواد*



> بلاش , افرض راح قاله قبلها بكام يوم , وقاله لأ مش هينفع علشان *...اى حاجة فى الدنيا* !


 *لأ مش أى حاجة فى الدنيا*
*لما بيقول ( لأ )  أكيد فيه سبب مش غتاتة يعنى *
*



انت فاهم انا بسأل السؤال ليه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لأ مش فاهم ...بتسال لية بقى ؟؟*


----------



## Critic (5 يوليو 2012)

> لأ مش فاهم ...بتسال لية بقى ؟؟


هقولك يا سيدى
اصلا مفيش اى اب هيقول لأبنه فى العمر ده كدة , ولو افترضنا انه قال هيكون رد  الشاب : انا حر , وهيكون عنده حق لأنه فعلا حر خلاص محدش يقدر اصلا يحدد يعمل ايه وميعملش ايه على سبيل الأمر
فأيه الفرق بين الشاب والبنت فى المرحلة دى ؟! ليه هو حر وهى لأ ؟! هل هو يعرف الصح والغلط وهى متعرفش ؟! ليه هى ناقصة الأأهلية وهو كامل ؟!!
هو ده كل الموضوع
صدقنى يا عبود اعرف واحدة شخصيا, راشدة , جالهم هجرة , رافضة وهتموت وتفضل فى بلدها , وابوها اجبرها تهاجر معاهم , بالذمة ده كلام !!
طبعا لو كان شاب مش بنت , كان هيقولهم هاجروا مع نفسكوا قرارتكوا برا عنى ! اما البنت , فلاحول لها ولا قوة فى مجتمعنا !!!


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> بصى يا بنت الكنيسة
> اولا بشكرك جدا على ردك , وهو مش متواضع ولا حاجة انت رأيك ليه كامل الإحترام والتقدير
> 
> ميرسي كتير ربنا يخليك
> ...


----------



## Critic (5 يوليو 2012)

> لكن تعرف ممكن يعمل كدا مع البنت في حاله لنها لو مش قالت طبعااا لان لازم يعرف فعلا رايحه مع مين وفين والاسئله دي لان عنده حق في ده


حلو
انتى نفسك قلتى انه صعب يعمل مع الولد كدة , لكن حقه يعمل مع البنت كدة !
طب ممكن اعرف , ايه الفرق بين الولد والبنت علشان التفرقة دى ؟! يعنى الولد مثلا اعقل والبنت اقل عقلا ؟! الولد كامل وهى ناقصة مثلا ؟! ليه الأب ميديهاش حرية زيه ؟! هل مش واثق فيها زيه ؟! ومتقوليليش بيخاف عليها اكتر منه , لأن كل اب بيخاف على ولاده بنفس الدرجة , يبقى التفرقة فين بقا ؟!


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> حلو
> انتى نفسك قلتى انه صعب يعمل مع الولد كدة , لكن حقه يعمل مع البنت كدة !
> طب ممكن اعرف , ايه الفرق بين الولد والبنت علشان التفرقة دى ؟! يعنى الولد مثلا اعقل والبنت اقل عقلا ؟! الولد كامل وهى ناقصة مثلا ؟! ليه الأب ميديهاش حرية زيه ؟! هل مش واثق فيها زيه ؟! ومتقوليليش بيخاف عليها اكتر منه , لأن كل اب بيخاف على ولاده بنفس الدرجة , يبقى التفرقة فين بقا ؟!



تمااااام بص بقا 
ليه كله بيقول كدا ان دي عدم ثقه في البنت او ان البنت ناقصه عقل 
الكلام دا بيعصبني جدااا 
هو انا مش هنكر ان في تفرقه بس دا مش خلقه بابا ولاباباك ولالا 
لكن دا اللي خلقه المجتمع الشرقي التخلف وسوري في الكلمه 
دي حاجه اتحكمت عليا كابنت ان مش اتأخر أن مش اخرج مع دي اودي
ان اقول رايحه فين وهرجع امتي واخرج امتي 
و...و...و... في حاجات كتيييير
بس دا مش ذنب الاهل خااااااااالص 
مجتمعنا كدااا 
​


----------



## Critic (5 يوليو 2012)

> دي حاجه اتحكمت عليا كابنت ان مش اتأخر أن مش اخرج مع دي اودي
> ان اقول رايحه فين وهرجع امتي واخرج امتي
> و...و...و... في حاجات كتيييير
> بس دا مش ذنب الاهل خااااااااالص


طب ذنب مين يعنى ؟! مش اهلى واهلك هما اللى توارثوا العادات دى وبيطبقولها علينا ! يبقى ازاى مش ذنبهم ؟!
الامل بقا فى الجيل اللى طالع , اللى هو احنا , يا رب منتوارثش نفس التقاليد !


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> طب ذنب مين يعنى ؟! مش اهلى واهلك هما اللى توارثوا العادات دى وبيطبقولها علينا ! يبقى ازاى مش ذنبهم ؟!
> الامل بقا فى الجيل اللى طالع , اللى هو احنا , يا رب منتوارثش نفس التقاليد !



ههههههه مش نتورث التقاليد دي 

دااحنا هنتورثها لان دا مجتمعنا الجاهل اللي عمره ماهيتغير
غير لما يتعدل فيه شويه حاجات كدا 
ربنا يسمع منا بقا

بس طبعا المجتمع مش كله سلبيات في اجابيات كتيير
بس احنا بنبص علي السلبيات بس 
وبجد بحييك علي موضوعك الجمييل جدااا

​


----------



## Desert Rose (18 يوليو 2012)

الموضوع ممتاز والرائع فيه ان هذة الافكار تخرج من رجل 
يعنى الموضوع ليه محورين علشان نكون منصفين بعض الاهالى مش بتعمل كده بغرض الوصاية وفرض الرأى وانما بسبب الخوف على البنت ومحبتهم ليها بس ساعات طبعا هذا الخوف والحب ممكن يقلب بتحكم زيادة لكن انا بتكلم على نسبة الخوف الطبيعية 
والخوف فى مجتمعاتنا على البنت بيكون طبعا اكتر وده طبعا نتيجة لخلل تانى فى المجتمع  ( يعنى علشان بردو اللى بيقولو ان الخوف هو المبرر لازم نوضح ان هذا الخوف الزيادة على البنت سببه اصلا حلل اخر فى المجتمع ) 
يعنى انت تعرف ان البنت ليها سمعتها وشرفها وهذة الاشياء فى المجتمع وانت طبعا عارف ما المقصود بهذة الاشياء وان البنت لو حصلها حاجة سمعة العائلة كلها بتروح 
بينما الولد بيعمل كل اللى هو عايزه عادى جدا وكل الاخطاء واردة وممكنة والمجتمع يغفرها عادى تحت بند انه طيش شباب وراح يروح 
هذا الخلل والكيل بميكيالين ادى الى هذا الخوف الزيادة 
فيه النوع التانى وهو النوع الخطير وهو اللى بيفرض الوصايا بغرض التحكم وهذا لانه ابدا لاينظر للبنت على انها انسان كامل نهائيا فهى مهما حصلت من العلم والمستوع الثقافى تظل كائن من الدرجة الثانية اللى محتاجة دائما شخص يراعيها بل ويراقبها كمان 
فالبنت فى مجتمعاتنا هى ملكية خاصة للاسرة تجد كل الاسرة تتدخل فى شئونها ودراستها بل حتى زواجها مش بس الاب والام والاخ لكن تى الخال والعم الكل بيتدخل فى كل شئ لانها هى بالنسبالهم عنوان الاسرة وهما حاطين شرفهم وسمعتهم فيها هى بس فهى بالنسبالهم منظرهم قدام الناس فكرامتهم ورجولتهم فيها هى 
وعلشان كده لازم يتحكمو فيها ويراقبوها علشان يكون منظرهم قدام الناس كويس ولا تنجرح رجولتهم بسببها او بسبب تصرفاتها او اختياراتها 
الولد يشيل شرف نفسه اما البنت عندنا شايلة شرف العائلة كلها ولذلك يجب ان يتدخل الجميع لان الموضزع راح يمس شرفه هو شخصيا فهو حقيقة لا يحميها هى انما يحمى رجولته وشرفه هو من خلالها  
حتى عند الزواج البنت عندنا لاتتزوج انما تنتقل من ملكية الاب الى ملكية الزوج
للاسف هذة الاشياء ستأخذ وقت حتى تتغير 
بس كلمة للمجتمع لا يوجد انسان يستطيع ان يضع وصاية كاملة ومراقبة كاملة على اى انسان 24 ساعة لانو حتى لو انت حبستنى فى علبة لن تستطيع ان تصل الى ما بداخل عقلى لتتحكم فيه وطبعا لا حاجة لنا لنتحدث عن قوة الارادة البشرية والتصميم اذا الانسان صمم على شئ راح يعملو يعنى هيعملو سواء بعملك او من ورا ضهرك 
هذة المراقبة والوصاية المستمرة تضعف ثقة البنت فى نفسها وتجعلها تصدق انها محتاجة لرقابة مستمرة وانها غير قادرة على اتخاذ القرارات وان قراراتها خاطئة وبالتالى هذا سيجعلها تخطئ اجلا ام عاجلا 
الافضل فى هذا العصر عصر الانترنت والتكنولوجيا ان لا اكون وصى انما اكون صديق وارشد وانصح واعطى الثقة 
لان الاخطاء والفضائح يرتكبها الضعفاء المهزوزين اما الاقوياء الواثقين تدفعهم نجحاتهم نحو الافضل دائما 
يحضرنى جزء من اغنية لمسلسل قاسم امين لا اعلم من الكاتب ولكن هذا الجزء عبقرى 
بيقول 
الفجر والكفر فقر والفقر نقص الخيال والفكر وده فقر روح مش فقر مال واحتياج 
الفجر فقر والفقر بيجى من فقر الفكر والخيال والارادة 
اذا خايفين على بناتكم من الفجر متخلهومش فقرا فكريا واعطوهم الثقة


----------



## soul & life (19 يوليو 2012)

*موضوع جميل اوى ومهم جدا*
*بس  لو  عاوزين نوصل للاسباب ونتناقش فيها كده اعتقد محتاجين نرجع بضهرنا كتير اوى  انا شايفه ان الحال اللى انت وصفته فى موضوعك واللى هو اصبح الوضع الحالى للمراْه فى المجتمعات الشرقيه عوامل كتير شكلته و تقاليد وعادات انتجت لنا هذا الوضع الميؤوس منه....*
*اولا  لما يكون عندك دين الاغلبيه اللى تقريبا بيشكل الاحكام والقوانين  السايده فى المجتمعات الشرقيه بيوصف المراْه بانهن ناقصات عقل ودين وتظل المراْه فى وجهة نظرهم ام العيال  المخيمه المغيبه  مخيمه بسبب تحكمهم فيها وفى الزى اللى تختاره وتحولها لخيمه متنقله مفيهاش اى نوع من الزوء والشياكه بحجة التدين وارضاء الخالق ... ومغيبه لانه مجتمع جاحد وظالم وكل يوم عن اللى قبله بنشوف اقصاء المراْه فى عديد من المجالات  وايضا بحجة ان المراْه جنس ناعم وميستحملش مع العلم ان  هى مشتكتش .. وان مكان المراْه بيتها فى حضن ولادها وجوزها ... وانها  لو اشتغلت  كده هى بتقلل من اهتمامها ببيتها وجوزها ...*
*دا كله انتج لينا فى الاخر مع الاسف كائن ضعيف ومستضعف  يعنى الظروف كلها شكلت  صفات المراْه الشرقيه  وحتى لو كانت هى رافضه هذه الصفات واتحدت الكل وعبرت عن عزيمتها وارادتها فى تغيير الوضع والاستقلال بعيدا عن ظلم وسلطة الاهل والمجتمع بتفشل وفشل ذريع كمان  واللى بتحقق نجاح  بتحققه لو ربنا اكرمها وهاجرت وعاشت فى بلد  راقيه ومتحضره  فيها بيعترفوا ان المجتمع  عباره عن ذكور واناث الاثنين  محتاجين  يكملوا لبعض الاثنين بيشكلوا المجتمع معا  ولا يوجد اقصاء فى اى مجال من المجالات لاى فرد من افراد المجتمع كلها كفاءات اذا اردت  شىء فعليك ان تكون مجتهد ومجد من اجل  الحصول عليه دون الالتفات  للنوع او الدين او اللون مجتمعات  تعدت الحواجز النفسيه والمرضيه الكئيبه  التى للاسف  نحيا فيها ونتمرمغ بجهلها*
*ا*
*خيرا بقا معلش ودى حاجه تعبانى جدا ......   الاهالى كمان معذورين وانا **بشفق عليهم وعلى البنات  ماهو انت لما تنزل الشارع وتشوف مناظر الشباب  فى الشوارع وتقرا وتسمع عن الكم الغريب من حالات الاغتصاب والتحرش والخطف*
*منتظرين ايه من الاهل  غصب عنهم لازم يكونوا اكثر قلقا على بناتهم واكثر حرصا على متابعتهم والتحكم فى امورهم لانهم يعلمون جيدا اننا نحيا وسط ذئاب بشريه  والهوس الجنسى مسيطر على رجال اغلبية المجتمع  طبيعى جدا  فى مجتمع بالشكل دا تكون البنت مقهوره ومظلومه وتحت تسلط الاهل باعتبار انهم بيحافظوا عليها و هما على ثقه ان بنتهم اذا تعدت هذا النطاق المفروض عليها  النتائج هتكون غير محموده  .*

*موضوع هايل وسورى على الاطاله ,*


----------

